# My duck hen lost her mate



## Suzzetthegoatlady (Jul 6, 2021)

I had two duck bonnie and clyde but chore came and took Clyde, (our drake) will she accept another mate, also I have her fertile eggs incubating cuz she will sit on them but has never hatched any, will she take them or is that a dumb question


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes, she will accept another mate in time. A widowed duck is so sad. We had one loose her mate a few months ago. She just quacked and quacked calling for him until we finally got a new duck. After a few days she was fine. If she is not "broody" she will most likely not take the eggs or babies hatched. Welcome to the Goat Spot by the way!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would keep a female companion or two and get rid of the drakes personally. The breeding ratio for for ducks is at least one in ten. A single hen would soon be so over mated that it would effect her health. 
Ducks are not lifelong mates and they definitely don't miss being beat up by an amorous drake several times a day.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

It really depends on the breed of duck. Their are species that mate for life. I agree, maybe get another female or two and maybe later 1 male. But a singular duck could be worisome


----------



## Suzzetthegoatlady (Jul 6, 2021)

*ducks *cyotes *


JML Farms said:


> Yes, she will accept another mate in time. A widowed duck is so sad. We had one loose her mate a few months ago. She just quacked and quacked calling for him until we finally got a new duck. After a few days she was fine. If she is not "broody" she will most likely not take the eggs or babies hatched. Welcome to the Goat Spot by the way!


Thank you!


----------



## Suzzetthegoatlady (Jul 6, 2021)

She is a Rouen female


----------

